# Freshwater Stingrays for 180g tank??



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

ive got my 180g cycling with one of my established canister filters right now.
my main priority is my peacock bass. im looking for a sting ray, i really dont care which species it is, theyre all beautiful to me.
Whats the cheapest species you would recommend for my tank?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

reticulated / teacup stingray.. $55


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> reticulated / teacup stingray.. $55


you seen em for sale anywhwere?
also, will they try and sting when i put my hand in the tank like when i siphoning? ive never kept rays before


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

A reticulated ray is pretty much your only option as far as stingrays go, most others will get too big. Keep in mind that a male will stay smaller than a female as well.

When cleaning you just have to be aware of where the stingray is. The stinger is used for self defense not for attacking other fish/objects.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

pharmaecopia said:


> A reticulated ray is pretty much your only option as far as stingrays go, most others will get too big. Keep in mind that a male will stay smaller than a female as well.
> 
> When cleaning you just have to be aware of where the stingray is. The stinger is used for self defense not for attacking other fish/objects.


cool thanks, i saw some videos of people that hand feed their rays, i want to try it lol. Pray that i dont get stung doing so


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Even for a single ray, a 180 is not exactly suitable for life. I suggest you do your research before you make your purchase. MFK has some great stickies on everything you need as a ray newbie. 

My food bill for my four adult henlei's alone is $50-60 a month, and water changes need to be much more frequent than most other freshwater fish. I think they're the most rewarding freshwater fish you can keep, but this reward comes at a cost. 

I would avoid the rays labeled "teacup" in LFS-- this is a generalized term used by collectors/suppliers for "any small brown, common ray" (reticulated are the most common species that fall under this term, but occasonially you'll see very small, low quality motoros, false hystrix, orbygni, etc. labeled as tea cup also). These fish are of low value, and this is reflected in their handling and care during collection and shipment. It's very common for buyers to bring home a "tea cup" only to have it die on them shortly after. 

If you're going to invest in a ray, my recommendation is you spend the extra money to ensure that what you're buying is healthy. There are plenty of captive bred motoros on the market these days.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bcarlos said:


> Even for a single ray, a 180 is not exactly suitable for life. I suggest you do your research before you make your purchase. MFK has some great stickies on everything you need as a ray newbie.
> 
> My food bill for my four adult henlei's alone is $50-60 a month, and water changes need to be much more frequent than most other freshwater fish. I think they're the most rewarding freshwater fish you can keep, but this reward comes at a cost.
> 
> ...


lol now im discouraged , and yea ive been reading all the threads on MFK all ready. either way it wont be for atleast another month or until my water paramaters are perfect.


----------



## Tdeon (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw one on Kiijii for sale for $ 80.00 it would be a great starter for you. I am also searching also in Mississauga Dragon aquarium has brought recent in 12 pups they want 120 I believe


----------



## fishfanatic (Oct 11, 2009)

my motoro and marble motoro just had their 2nd batch of pups last weekend! I got 4 pups, i probably will sell these in the future.....


----------

